# Small No Tape Patch



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Stopped working for me almost a year ago.

This site can’t be reached
The webpage at https://www.contractortalk.com/newa...050&posthash=700360d2f691667cd4285a97705bf566 might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
ERR_FAILED


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

These patches probably don't need pics. We know you can do it (well)! :thumbsup:


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> Sorry, I’m not paying. If you want my pics message me your phone number.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I only post here in desktop mode from my phone & don't have any trouble uploading pics. Ya might wanna switch to desktop from tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

pinwheel said:


> I only post here in desktop mode from my phone & don't have any trouble uploading pics. Ya might wanna switch to desktop from tapatalk


I post in desktop mode as well. Doesn't work for me on either of 2 phones desktop OR mobile site. Spent hours trying to get it figured out, the tech solution was switch to Tapatalk, which I never did.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

A2Zcontracting said:


> Out here we call it a Cali patch.... But rumor has it its called a Florida patch when you do that in Orlando.
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


1978 Orlando Florida, I learned how to do that patch....All the door knob holes in an apartment complex, back then we called it a blowout patch.


Just saying


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Been doing these small no tape patches fo 20 years. Mostly receptacle removals. 
The pictured repair was two outlets removed. 4”x 6” patch.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not enough screws. :jester:


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Big Shoe said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





I do it like that as well- screws, backer, and no tape. 
I’ll generally cut my patch and then trace around it on the wall, and then make the hole bigger to fit it perfectly. The first coat of mud fills in the saw cut and dries quickly. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Like this


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

MarkJames said:


> Regarding the patches, long did it take, start to finish?




Less than an hour. I forgot about that repair the other week when I was there. Had to get done for painter ASAP. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

First it was mesh v tape.
Now its tape v no tape.

My God, have we come to this?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

SmallTownGuy said:


> First it was mesh v tape.
> 
> Now its tape v no tape.
> 
> ...




Small outlet size only. I don’t recommend this for anything else. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I keep a roll of 6" mesh tape on hand for these after prefill coat.

For phone pictures, I email the picture to myself from my gallery. It allows me to resize the photo to medium. When the mail comes through I save it via download back into the phone. Now that the photo is resized I can attach it in CT


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Snobnd said:


> Small jobs like that I do a blowout patch, cut a piece of sheet rock from the backside the size of the outlet and allow 1 inch extra all the way around.
> 
> I peel the sheet rock off the paper and you have a blowout patch.





A2Zcontracting said:


> Out here we call it a Cali patch.... But rumor has it its called a Florida patch when you do that in Orlando.
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


Whatever it's called I have done it for years that way on smaller patches. 


Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> Small outlet size only. I don’t recommend this for anything else.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


IMO, tape is for movement. A patch in the middle of a sheet, not attached to any framing, can't move differently than the surrounding board. So doesn't need tape.


----------



## A2Zcontracting (Jun 15, 2019)

So after all of that it wasn't even a Cali patch anyways. Just a patch with no tape. I've always been scared to do them with no tape unless I know I have backer all around the seams or it's in an area that won't be touched and potentially flex. When I was doing apartment renovations we had one property that every unit needed an extra Outlet added for an above range microwave that required one hole to be drilled through a stud and ran to an outlet. In a rush I actually did several little patches with nothing more than a backer and the cut-out piece with caulking gobbed all around the edges. The cabinet's got painted anyway and the patch was at the very top where it was barely visible. Hell, it's amazing some of the patchwork I've seen inside cabinets especially sink bases. Like 30 in by 20 in pieces of drywall held in place by nothing but caulking or silicon after a plumbing repair.

As for the Cali patch thing the joke was always that it depended what state you did it in. Like in California we call an enclosed porch a California room but if you're in Arizona or Florida it's called an Arizona room or a Florida room. So if you had a mobile home with a California room but then you moved it with you to Arizona it magically became an Arizona room. Or as is so common in San Diego with older mobile homes they wind up getting moved to Mexico and then they become Baja rooms but you have to install bars over all the windows. LOL

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

...


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Have numerous no tape patches 20 yrs old in my house. Still invisible. Have to leave 1/4” gap all around and “hot mud” must be used. 

I made the mistake of experimenting with ready mix once!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A2Zcontracting (Jun 15, 2019)

Big Shoe said:


> Have numerous no tape patches 20 yrs old in my house. Still invisible. Have to leave 1/4” gap all around and “hot mud” must be used.
> 
> I made the mistake of experimenting with ready mix once!
> 
> ...


Good to know. I assume you leave the gap so that it assures the mud gets through the seams and squeezes out the back a little bit so theres extra mud all around the backside of it? Ive been wanting to try this with mesh tape on the backer pieces to hold the mud in place but still allow a smooth finish on the front without a bump or having to feather a large area. Im just scared of it cracking if someone bumps into it down the road.

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

A2Zcontracting said:


> Good to know. I assume you leave the gap so that it assures the mud gets through the seams and squeezes out the back a little bit so theres extra mud all around the backside of it? Ive been wanting to try this with mesh tape on the backer pieces to hold the mud in place but still allow a smooth finish on the front without a bump or having to feather a large area. Im just scared of it cracking if someone bumps into it down the road.
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk




Yes, like old school towel bars and sop dishes. Ever take one out? The grout mushroomed out to hold it in place. Basically the same. 

Again, use common sense on where to best do this kind of patch. 

Yes, I did Cali/ blowout patches back in the day. Like 30 yrs ago. Pain in the ass. Does not work well. IMHO


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

